# Is This Worth Anything?



## Lion (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello, new to the forums so hope this is posted in the right section.

Whilst having a clearout, stumbled across a pierpont 17 jewels watch, from what i can see it says swiss made, and on the back PA Craig 1459.

I cant see anything on the strap other than Americ Metal stamped on

Just want to know if its worth anything / but of info about the make.

I cant seem to be able to find anything like it online.

Heres a couple of pics (Allthough it does need cleaning, probably been in the loft for 20 years as far as i can recall)



















Thanks


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

In my opinion, in a word, no.

Old ladies watches like this tend to only be worth something if they carry a good name like Rolex, Omega etc.

I deal in antiques and often see these watches mixed with costume jewellery lots.

Pierpont is a Swiss maker, quite high end. I had a lovely Pierpont mens watch which was fantastic quality.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I would agree with the above. I have a number of ladies watches in my spares box and to be honest, they are probably worth more for parts! I have a Rone and an Eterna which are in excellent condition and have lovely movements but the missus won't wear them! :wallbash:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

tixntox said:


> I would agree with the above. I have a number of ladies watches in my spares box and to be honest, they are probably worth more for parts! I have a Rone and an Eterna which are in excellent condition and have lovely movements but the missus won't wear them! :wallbash:


Times change and so do tastes...my Mrs wears a subalike or a Swatch chrono and she has tiny wrists! Then again, can you imagine someone wearing one of these mini watches...how would they see the time? :dontgetit:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah, in those days you didn't need to see the exact time... it was always about the right time to do some cooking, run the hoover over and do a little sewing.

What? Should I get my coat?

:lol:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

AbingtonLad said:


> Ah, in those days you didn't need to see the exact time... it was always about the right time to do some cooking, run the hoover over and do a little sewing.
> 
> What? Should I get my coat?
> 
> :lol:


Never be stuck again.....

Hers:










His:










Sorry I know this is a total thread high jack h34r: - and now back to our advertised programme....


----------



## Lion (Feb 5, 2011)

Ha ha excellent! I may have to print that out and put it in the canteen at work for the female members of staff.

Thanks for the replys


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Lion said:


> Ha ha excellent! I may have to print that out and put it in the canteen at work for the female members of staff.
> 
> Thanks for the replys


Nice to see somebody considering a career change in these troubled times







:notworthy:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha excellent! I may have to print that out and put it in the canteen at work for the female members of staff.
> ...


 Are you sure he doesn`t have a death wish :bangin:







:lol:


----------

